# Low sugars in pregnancy outcome



## Demi24 (May 27, 2021)

Hi ladies, I have been suffering low sugars for quite a few month now and by this I mean up to 4 times a day. I never struggle with highs however im worrying will this have any affect on my baby? As I am aware high sugars can potentially effect baby’s weight is this the same
With lows or not?
Please put my mind at ease x


----------



## Inka (May 27, 2021)

Hi @Demi24 How many weeks are you? If you’re in the first half of pregnancy, it’s normal to find you’re more prone to hypos. Always keep hypo treatments with you, dotted around the house, and by your bed at night.

Hypos shouldn’t affect your baby’s weight but it’s best to avoid them for safety reasons as much as possible. Speak to your team and see if your insulin(s) need reducing.

Are you on a pump or injections? Do you have a Libre or Dexcom?


----------



## Demi24 (May 27, 2021)

Hi @Inka, I am nearly 17 weeks. My team have been reducing my long lasting insulin every week for quite awhile now and no change in my sugars ☹️ I’m on injections had bad experience with pump in past. I’m currently on libre but getting switched to dexcom within the next few weeks.


----------



## Inka (May 27, 2021)

The Dexcom should help a lot as you’ll be able to set alarms for lows. Have you also reduced your mealtime insulin to carb ratios? I had to reduce my basal and my ratios.


----------



## Demi24 (May 28, 2021)

@Inka hi, yes my radios and basal has been changed today too, I’m going to start snacking more as I do go quite a long time time before eating between meals I’m hoping this will help .


----------



## Inka (May 28, 2021)

Oh, yes, snacking should help a lot too. I forgot to mention that. I found I had to eat pretty carby snacks at some points of the day to keep things level. I hope these changes sort things out for you. The annoying thing is that later on in pregnancy you’ll be the opposite - fighting highs. But it’s all worth every minute


----------



## Bobbiete (May 28, 2021)

What’s you’re alarm set? I reduced mine to 3.9 and hasn’t gone off half as much.
Although I’ve had a terrible day today with hypos!
From what I can remember with my first pregnancy, the hypos will pass x


----------

